# The Slant by Tremo - a review



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello slingshot enthusiasts!

I am sure most of you have seen Tremos epic WIP thread about his Slant. Now it is difficult to add something as most of it has already been said. So if you not have read this thread, I would strongly recommend so, before reading my humble rewiew! You will be more than impressed! Promised! http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45921-the-slant-wip-retrospective/

I was happy enough to receive a very early version of the Slant almost a year ago in a trade, and I shot it quite often. So what does it mean if you shoot the same slingshot regulary? Right - you like it 

You can believe me that I was very impressed the first time I saw the shooter.










From the first moment, I loved the industrial look of the Slant. The base design of the aluminium casted frame feels really good in the hand. I just felt the size of the handle sould be a bit wider, but Tremo has changed that in version 1.2. The frame should withstand all kind of treatments. I didn't had one forkhit up to now though, so sorry, I can't provide any experiences. 

What's never an easy task to get from a picture is to get the feel of mass. The shooter is quite heavy. It is approx. 200 gram! A Scout is 60 gram less, but I really like heavy shooters. The mass helps me to reduce the recoil!

The rough surface of the anodized aluminium provides a good grip. Not slippery at all, even with wet hands! The shape allows pinch grip, thumb support and hammergrip. Combined with the fork gap and the size of the tips it allows a wide varity of different preferences.

On my version, the integrated clips are 3D printed . They provide an easy and secure fit for all kind of flats. Even attaching tubes with sleeves is possible!

Another awesome idea is the belt clip! Very handy to carry the shooter. It acts as well as a kind of palm swell for hammergrip hold.

Now everybody has preferred shooters which are more accurate than others. Of course it is a matter of personal preference, fork wide and shooting style. But there are design elements, which help to make a shooter more accurate. I really feel that straight lines on the forktips helps a lot too. IMO such reference points are one of the keys for constant accurate shooting.

I think one of the most underestimated parameter is the correct center of mass. A shooter has to be well balanced! As more the weight, as more important it is. The Slant's center of mass is exactly behind the fork which is quite perfect IMO.










Now, Poiema always reminds me that there is room for improvement.  It's not difficult to find something though, as the complete concept (shooter, presentation, packaging) is really perfect made. Maybe an idea would be different anodizing colors or custom anodizings for the future.

And Tremo, I would really recommend to add a few of the 5 mm bolts for replacement. Sometimes these little screws get lost quite easy and I think it is difficult for your US customers to get the right metric screws. And dont forget the hex nut field key project!

So my summary of all the babble above - If you love slingshots and you think about adding a new one to your fleet, think about the Slant. You won't be disappointed! Just be prepared for a new shooting experience! B)


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

You lucky man... you get first ones 

Great review, Flicks! 

Cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well said and thanks for your review 
Cheers


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Thank you for the review, Flicksie.*

I have to say that I have REALLY enjoyed Tremo's thread, debuting the 'new'* v1.2* version of his phenomenal Slant.

I also have to say that seeing this older model and hearing about your personal experience is really special. You know I like vintage stuff.

Even after your torture tests, it is still a beautiful frame. And oh boy, does that *dual colour* look super*!* It is so thrilling to see it.

You have a real treasure there.









BTW, I like the idea of different anodized colours. I think maybe you are giving Tremo a heart attack right about now. But
I still think menacing morbid dungeon darkness is pretty cool too.


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you for the review

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Flicks,

Thank you very much for the review! Your observations are absolute amazing! This is truly a designer's dream. Making something better is very hard beyond a level. You pointed out very valuable features and ideas I was thinking of, but had no grip on them. Anodizing will be a tough thing on sandcast aluminum  but I have prepared a couple blanks for testing. Couple months and we will see.

You not just gave a review but spent valuable time to thinking of how to even improve the Slant for the future!

Oh my... THANKS,

Mark


----------

